# Pelvic Exam / Pap Smear



## 16212 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi, im 19 and next month im going to have my first pelvic exam/pap smear done. i have IBS-d and i was just wondering if the pap smear or the exam itself will cause cramping, or an urge to have a bowel movement? lol thanks in advanced for answering my embarrassing question!!-Tiffany.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

It shouldn't . You shouldn't feel anything at all from the pap smear - it's just like a big Q-tip that they use to swipe the inside of your uterus. Just lay back and try to relax - take a few deep breaths before they begin and it will be over in less than 5 minutes.Cheers,Elizabeth


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I just went for my first exam too. I was pretty nervous which caused some IBS issues but the exam was a breeze. It took less then 1 minute and didn't hurt at all. If I would have known thats all there was too it I wouldnt' have been so nervous.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

I can understand why you're worried, but believe me - it's nothing!It'll be over with before you know it.. and you'll maybe feel a tiny pinch for a second when they do the pap smear (but that's for the tissue part - screening for cancer/STD or something like that).As long as you're good with doctors and being physically examined, you'll be fine! Best to know this though and not be all nervous which would cause the IBS!


----------

